
Fannypack is now bumbag. A great react UI component library - agustif
https://bumbag.style/
======
agustif
[https://github.com/jxom/bumbag](https://github.com/jxom/bumbag) Build
accessible & themeable React applications with your Bumbag

Bumbag is a friendly React UI Kit suitable for MVPs or large-scale
applications.

\---

It's a release candidate for now, but I thought it looked awesome and worth
sharing!

If you want to try it out, the docs are not updated for the RC

install with:

$ yarn add bumbag@1.0.0-rc.0

or

$ npm install bumbag@1.0.0-rc.0

------
simonblack
And of course, in many English-speaking countries the word 'fanny' is slang
for 'vulva'. ("vagina")

Only in the US (AFAICT) is 'fanny' a synonym for 'bum'.

~~~
agustif
Well it was renamed to bumbag.

I love the naming though, as I kinda get it having my own -real life- bumbag
(a Thule bag full of my shit), that's always by me on my travels and whatnot.

